# Apex Predator Holster Harness!



## Apex Predator

I’m just a regular guy who loves to hunt and fish!  My true love is traditional bow-hunting, and building custom longbows.  On occasion I also like to hunt with my wheel gun.

I came up with a new carry system last year for my hunting handgun.  I have previously tried everything else on the market, and was unhappy with each one.  The shoulder holster doesn’t do well in a tree stand, because it is constantly banging around on the stand rails.  A hip holster didn’t do it for me at all, if I needed to sit.  Any of the holsters that carries on the side of the body would eventually start hurting my back due to the asymmetrical load balance.  I even tried a bandoleer, and didn’t like it at all.  It seemed to be always flopping around on my body, and was cumbersome.  

I needed a system that could carry a large handgun over rough terrain all day long with out undue stress to the wearer.  It had to position the handgun so it didn’t pose a problem for tree stand hunting.  It had to be something that I could manufacture.  After building a prototype, I hunted with it.  The first trip I hiked 10 miles with it carrying my 6.5” .44 mag.  No chaffing, no back strain, and I was loving it!

This is what I came up with, and I like it so much that I have taken legal steps to protect my idea.  The cool part is that it is not a holster, but a holster harness.  Any holster with belt slots will fit on this harness.  The holster adapter slides into the slots on your holster.  The adapter is suspended at an angle, so your handgun hangs at a slight angle.  It can be reversed for left handed draw folks.  This is not a quick draw rig, but works very well for hunting.  It hangs very securely, and hugs the body when bending over.   I have never tried it on one of the long barreled contenders, but think it would work best on barrels up to 7.5”.

I’d like to pick a couple of guys to ship one of these to for a free trial.  I’m looking for experienced handgun hunters that have tried the other systems and found them lacking.  If you are interested, respond to this post, and I will pick a couple of names.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

That is a fine looking rig sir. I wonder how well it would work with my old style calvary flap holster? By the way I like how you modded your holster to handle the sight you added as well. Well done all around I'd say.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Apex,

Looks like you have a winner there.

I would sure like to try one out.  I would be using it on everything from a 6" Smith to a 15" Contender and I will be hunting exclusively with handguns this year, so it will get plenty of use.


----------



## frankwright

I would be glad to try one out also. I have been 95% handgun during firearms season for the last seven seasons.
I currently use a bandolier holster but as you said, it is not perfect.


----------



## Apex Predator

Looks like this thing will be popular!  I appreciate the feedback so far guys.  I have this posted on three different sites and have already filled my free trial slots.  On this site I will be sending out a harness to HandgunHTR, and frankwright.  

I'm looking for honest feedback, but I am really excited about it myself.  I think you folks will be too!  I have supplies en-route to make quite a few.  I will let you guys know when I'm up and running, so to speak.  If you volunteers will send me your address, I will get you out a harness in a few days.  If you are a plus size guy, let me know.  I will build the standard harness, which will fit me over a heavy coat (50 coat size), and then a larger one.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Awesome, I will be looking forward to the feedback and will probably order one for myself.

By the way I have aquired an old Ben Pearson Jet bow and shot it for the first time today. Amazingly me and my son managed to get a bullseye. But then I proceeded to kill the house. We have one of those foam blocks and set it out at ten yards, an arrow struck the block just right and deflected and stuck right in the 1/2 inch concrete backer board underpinning, nice penetration... I got this bow just to play with to decide if we wanted to get into bow hunting. We had a blast laughing at each other, now I guess I need to find someone close to home to show us the ropes so we don't learn bad habits so bad we can never be worth a hoot.


----------



## Apex Predator

WARNING!  Traditional bows are addictive!


----------



## HandgunHTR

AP, I guess I would be considered "plus" size.  My coat size is 52-54.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Apex Predator said:


> WARNING!  Traditional bows are addictive!



Yes they are.

Handgun hunting is too!


----------



## dertiedawg

Apex, I have experienced the same issues.  I have an Uncle Mikes Bandolier holster for my Ruger Super Redhawk with 7.5 in barrel.  I have a back pack that has 2 straps which go across the front.  One about nipple high and one across the belly.  I hook the nipple high strap through the belt loop on the holster very much like yours (although I imagine yours is more stable).  I even tried the binocular harness on the holster but the weight pulled the stretch material too much.  I still use my binocular strap with my binoculars and they sit just about the holster and it works well.  The down side is that I need to take the backpack in order to carry the gun in this manner.  I have an idea for an upgraded version for you which I will send via private message.  Good luck with your product.


----------



## carnivore

Thats a great idea! Looks like it will work well.


----------



## birddog5-555

*gun*

you can get one like it at banjo.com


----------



## Handgunner

I wouldn't mind trying one out, if you have another to spare.


----------



## Handgunner

Nevermind, looks like they're all gone.


----------



## HandgunHTR

birddog5-555 said:


> you can get one like it at banjo.com




No you can't.


----------



## Davexx1

Your design looks good and looks like it would work very well for the average barrel length guns.

For a longer barrel gun such as the 14" Contenders and Encores, it may work better if the rig was long enough to allow the holster to be worn lower.

Weight of a big heavy gun makes it a bit uncomfortable to carry in a regular holster.  Spreading the weight across a pair of shoulder straps like you have should make it more comfortable.  For a big heavy gun, options could be wider and/or padded straps.

Good luck.  I hope the product does well.

Dave1


----------



## Apex Predator

Alright folks, the trial holsters will ship today via USPS priority mail.  Give me a shout if you have any questions.  Let me know what you think, above all else!  If you like it, and want to keep it, we can work a deal which will make you happy.  I look forward to hearing from everyone.


----------



## Apex Predator

You folks should be getting your harnesses today.  Be sure to let me know how they work out.


----------



## oxbow

Good work Apex!


----------



## HandgunHTR

Mine came yesterday.  I will be trying it out for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Rainmaker

If you want to send out a few more prototypes I would like to get on the list to try one. 

I have a 6" s&w 629 that I'm looking to get a rig for for hunting. Something that won't get in the way of drawing a bow, and something that I can use while sitting in a treestand. 

Thanks


----------



## death-from-above

I have a 10" encore and would love to try one of your rigs with it .   Looks like you are on to something really good.    Thanks.


----------



## frankwright

I got mine and have been wearing it around the house. 

You said it was not a quickdraw holster but it is probably just as quick as drawing from my bandolier holsters.

I am still playing with position and all but it needs a trip to the woods in a treestand to give it a fair test.

I have this holster in the "cross draw" slots as I like how it positions the gun better. Maybe a leg with adjustment holes to adjust holster tilt might be a consideration.
Nobody's home so this is a reverse image in the mirror, it is right handed


----------



## Apex Predator

That's a good idea on the adjustable holes Frank.  Have you tried to adjust it so that it rides a little higher?  It works best for me if it's a little higher on the chest.  It is much more secure to me.


----------



## badkarma

I know you designed this to use with everyones existing holster, but the military style holster have a d-ring on the bottom that you could run a short strap to your belt on the long pistols to keep them from flopping too much.


----------



## Apex Predator

Yes, many holsters have a loop at the bottom for a tie down.  It would work well for securing the muzzle end of a longer holster to the belt.


----------



## frankwright

Yes, I have been playing with it and higher is better. Also by offsetting the adjustments you can induce some cant to the holster also.
I didn't think of that at first.

It actually does not flop around much at all and hangs pretty tight to the body.
I need to try it with my backpack too.


----------



## midwayman

I know its a little late, but I would be interested in one of those harness'es if you have a spare.  And if not could anyone tell me where to get a setup like it?


----------



## Crimsonstorm

Nice lookin rig


----------



## Apex Predator

I still have a few of these folks.


----------



## midwayman

How much would one of those jewels set me back?


----------



## 73JER

I like this setup... I took a old hide-em harness (remember them ol' deathtraps)  and made one similar to this for my super blackhawk 44 mag...yours is much nicer. Do you have one available?


----------



## Win1917

HandgunHTR have you had a chance to try it with Contenders yet?


----------



## probass

*Your Harness looks Great*

Hey ... I am really late to the party but would really like to try that thing out.

Been hunting with scoped and un-scoped pistols for about five years and have everything from 12 to 14 inch contenders, redhawks, SW500, all three caliber Ruger hunters, two BFR's and more.

Like to see if that works as I have used everything out there up to now and nothing is really comfortable.

Also own a marketing company .... need any help to launch a product???


----------



## lazyjp

*Is the Apex Predator Holster Harness available to purchase?*

I am brand new to this concept of forums (70+ years old) so I need all the help I can get. I was recently given a TC Contender with several barrels and would like to use it for hunting both whitetail and mule deer. I really need to find a good carry system and am really impressed with the Apex Predator Holster Harness. Can anyone help me find one for sale?


----------



## SELFBOW

lazyjp said:


> I am brand new to this concept of forums (70+ years old) so I need all the help I can get. I was recently given a TC Contender with several barrels and would like to use it for hunting both whitetail and mule deer. I really need to find a good carry system and am really impressed with the Apex Predator Holster Harness. Can anyone help me find one for sale?



apexpredatorbows.com or find him on here in traditional archery section username apex predator.


----------



## Barry Duggan

buckbacks said:


> apexpredatorbows.com or find him on here in traditional archery section username apex predator.



Or send a pm to apex predator.


----------



## Kendallbearden

Been watching this thread for a while. I like the design too, and i wouldn't mind buying one. Any of the other guys that got one have a review for us? I would love to read the reviews and get the pricing for one...


----------



## Apex Predator

I sold my initial batch and the demand slowed towards the end.  I haven't done the necessary marketing on these, but it's been very well received.  I plan to make up another batch over the next week or so.  I will PM all that expressed an interest after they are completed.  Thanks, Marty


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

Marty, I would really like some info also as I will be useing 
on either my Glock G20 or a 1911.
Thanks Jim


----------



## Blueridge

I'm a newbie to hand gun hunting but I like it. Looks like it would work well for a guy who wants to take a bow and a pistol.


----------



## Kendallbearden

I don't handgun hunt, but i carry my pistol on me 99% of the time in the woods. The problem i have is that when it gets really cold, all of the bulky clothes i wear get in the way when i try to carry on my hip. I have tried regular shoulder holsters, but I'm not crazy about them. Most of them have to be hooked onto your belt to prevent them from swinging around when you walk. And again, if you have on a bunch of bulky clothes/jackets, the belt straps get in the way. Also, the mag pouch gets in my way when I shoulder my rifle. This system seems to solve those problems, and the fact I can use the holster I already have makes it even better. I definitly want one when you get that new batch made


----------



## Apex Predator

I've got a couple made and more supplies on the way.  If you guys want one just PM me.


----------



## doofus

Marty...you're handy as a shirt pocket ain't ya...


----------



## teethdoc

How much including shipping to AL?


----------



## Apex Predator

Sent you a PM doc!


----------



## bfriendly

doofus said:


> Marty...you're handy as a shirt pocket ain't ya...



^^^^This!

Looks good Man!


----------



## spaz1

Apex predator,just got mine in the mail today and it looks like its going be great can,t wait till gun season... Thanks


----------



## death-from-above

Got mine yesterday.  Man is this thing slick...my blackhawk feels like a neck knife in this.  Thanks Marty.


----------



## Apex Predator

You're welcome guys!  Glad it's working out.


----------



## pine nut

I probably bought one of Apex's first made, and it is the cat's meow.  It carries well , is out of the way even when shooting a trad bow and is quite handy to reach.  Excellent product IMO! Leave you jacket jipped down a bit and just reach and get it!


----------

